# Exo-Terra Stand?



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Anyone know any good industrial steel shelving that will easily fit exo terra's? I'm looking for a shelf that's 36" wide x 18" deep x 72" tall. I want to be able to put two 18"x18"x24" tanks on this shelf as well as a 36"x18"x36". 

I've found some that could work but they're like a half inch too short in depth so the tanks wouldn't fit perfectly flat on the shelves, which would make them unstable. 

*Please let me know if ya'll have any shelving units you trust.* I'm trying to condense some tanks into one area due to the limited space of my room.


----------



## Phantastic (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm using this one from Walmart, it's super sturdy, plus very customizable in where you place your shelves. (All the holes for shelves were also handy for other stuff; I closed off one side with spare egg crate to keep my cat from trying to climb on top of my exo terras. ) It was a pain to put together by myself (def would be easier with 2 people) but for me it's worked great. I've got an 18x18x24 on it and it's the perfect depth. It was also only about $50 when I purchased in store, I'm not sure why it's showing as being $70+ on the web right now when a larger shelf of the same type is only $50-ish? Weird.

Anyway the only downside IMO to that particular shelf is that it's not wide enough to accommodate more than one 18x18x24. It's just big enough that I've got an 18x18x24 next to a 12x12x18 on one shelf, and they fit perfectly next to each other. You could of course fit another on a lower shelf. You might want to check out this one though which is wider, deeper, and for some reason apparently cheaper?  That might be some kind of mistake, I'm not sure. Anyway Walmart carries a pretty wide range of utility shelving, might be worth taking a look; a lot of the models they have on the web aren't in stores, but they do free ship to store, too.


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

The best shelving out there is this one they sell at costco. Under 130. 







Lowes sells some wire racks that will work if you want something smaller.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Phantastic said:


> I'm using this one from Walmart, it's super sturdy, plus very customizable in where you place your shelves. (All the holes for shelves were also handy for other stuff; I closed off one side with spare egg crate to keep my cat from trying to climb on top of my exo terras. ) It was a pain to put together by myself (def would be easier with 2 people) but for me it's worked great. I've got an 18x18x24 on it and it's the perfect depth. It was also only about $50 when I purchased in store, I'm not sure why it's showing as being $70+ on the web right now when a larger shelf of the same type is only $50-ish? Weird.
> 
> Anyway the only downside IMO to that particular shelf is that it's not wide enough to accommodate more than one 18x18x24. It's just big enough that I've got an 18x18x24 next to a 12x12x18 on one shelf, and they fit perfectly next to each other. You could of course fit another on a lower shelf. You might want to check out this one though which is wider, deeper, and for some reason apparently cheaper?  That might be some kind of mistake, I'm not sure. Anyway Walmart carries a pretty wide range of utility shelving, might be worth taking a look; a lot of the models they have on the web aren't in stores, but they do free ship to store, too.


Thanks so much! It says the shelves are particle board. Is there metal crossbeams underneath the particle board shelves? I'm worried the particle board will break and my tank will fall to the floor. This was my main concern with many of the shelving I've been looking at.

@evolvstill77 I've looked at those kinds of shelves before as their incredibly stable, but the dimensions are always WAYYY bigger than what I have room for. I'm looking for a 36"x18"x72" at the very max. Anything bigger won't fit in the space I have available.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

It may not suit your needs at all, but I have had all of my stand welded from 3/4" bar stock. They run about $125 each, which is not too bad when you figure that they are exactly the sizes I need. I usually have two shelves so I can accommodate tanks above and below. 

It may not be what you are looking for, though. My tanks are all in different places in my living room, not all in one rack like a lot of people have. They need to look good so that it keeps the the Committee (my wife) happy  I think I have about 5 of these stands in different places in the living room. They are all primed and painted black and the 3/4" bar stock is small enough that the stand just fades into the background. I bought these little caps off of Ebay to put into the ends of the bar stock so that they don't cut anybody, slide around on the floor and look nice. These stands work really well for me. If you can find the right guy/gal to make one for you, it might work for you, too. 

Let me know if you are interested and I can put a thumbnail of the crude drawing I gave my welder so that he could make the stands.

Mark


----------

